# 54 Gallon Corner Bow Front



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey! This is our first fish tank!, and our first post.

We have 6 African Cichlids....
2 Gold algae eaters, 2 skunk loaches and 1 snail


Lemme know what you think!...


Thanks, Josh n Amelia.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello & welcome to our forum!

Love the tank (size & shape) also really love your stock there!!!
Maybe a few more hardier plants like Swords or Hygrophilia to add lil more green?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice looking tank! I like the woman's reflection from the TV on the tank lol.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

You might wanna get more loaches though.


----------



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

well! I forgot a few fish!..lol
We have.. 2 Gold algae eaters. 2 Skunk Loaches. 2 Auratus cichlids. 1 Bumblebee cichlid. 1 Blue Kenyi cichlid. 1 yellow lab cichlid. 1 peacock cichlid. 1 red finned shark, and finally a snail.

Thanks for the comments!.. yah, I caught a picture of some lady on the Steve Wilkos show... haha..
We are new to having an aquarium, any info you could give would be great, such as... the skunk loaches.. what would be the reason to have more?... besides the amount of character they have.. lol


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The skunks like to live in small groups of their own, so it would be ideal to house 4-6 of them, but baer in mind adult size will be 4" when stocking. I'd also suggest to keep a good eye on the red fin shark over time, as they grow older they can become quite territorial; so just watch the behavior between these two. For you bottom I'd then not add any more fish that pref the bottom region in this tank.

What behavior have you observed with the mix-cichlid group? They usually like more of their own too.

Now the only thing that worried me is the algae eaters. Not only do they grow to be 1ft long as adult, but they're also very territorial/ aggressive towards others. Unless you really really really lovvveee these fish to death and HAVE to HAVE them at all cost, I'd pers take these back to the store.
Its really a myth you need algae eaters in EVERY tank. A well maintained and balanced tank won't have issues with algae to start with, adding a aggressive fish to the tank stresses out the others so that's no benefit there neither and last but not least they add to your bio load for no apparent reason.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cichlids themselves are aggressive.... towards other fish... I personally have 
not had any problems
before I pointed out the algae eater I would have actually made the comment 
about aggressiveness would have been the Auratus cichlids
those guys are more aggressive than an Algae eater.. ( lol )


NICE TANK>>>>>>> SON lol


Ron


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

OHHH 
I guess I should tell everyone...... if you have not picked up on it..

Thas my boy and his wifes... Fish tank.

any fish that he has that gets to big for their tank..

he can house them in any of my Big tanks.. ( lol )


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the CAE's and loaches should probably be ok given their nasty attitudes. If I had to pick a bottom-dweller to go in an African tank of this size, skunk loaches would be high on the list. Getting a few more would be a good idea though as they do like to be in larger groups.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> I think the CAE's and loaches should probably be ok given their nasty attitudes. If I had to pick a bottom-dweller to go in an African tank of this size, skunk loaches would be high on the list. Getting a few more would be a good idea though as they do like to be in larger groups.


+1


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Teammuir1 said:


> OHHH
> I guess I should tell everyone...... if you have not picked up on it..
> 
> Thas my boy and his wifes... Fish tank.
> ...


:lol: MTS running in your family I see..... Well then there ya'll go, issues with fish or fish too large :lol: Teammuir1 I'll send everybody with too big fish in too lil tanks (like 10-20g little) your way then if future posts so they can all come life with you :-D


----------



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some new pics from today!.. We went to a local pet store and purchased some new plants!.. I think it really helped alot!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Niiiccceeee Thanks for sharing


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, it added alot! Your tank looks great.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you get your stuff from petco? I think I got the same background here at a petco in NY. They also sold me the purple waffle, here have a look PlantGeek.net - Hemigraphis exotica


----------



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

mrdemin said:


> Did you get your stuff from petco? I think I got the same background here at a petco in NY. They also sold me the purple waffle, here have a look PlantGeek.net - Hemigraphis exotica


Actually no, I got them at the local Feeders Supply Pet Store. And most of the plants that we have purchased have been from Exotic Pets in Louisville.

I really don't even know of the closest Petco to us!.. lol


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Either way the purple waffle is not an aquatic plant!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That aquascape suits the rift lake cichlids perfectly, very nice work. B.


----------



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

AWWWW some one got new FISH... and has not posted the PICS yet....

YOU NEED TO SHARE......


----------



## JoshnAmelia (Dec 27, 2009)

*fishies*

Here are some pics of our new fish!.. the female Kenyi is holding.... 
added the air bubbles to the left and right side of the tank... bought a new Aqueon heater, and thats about it!

Hope you all enjoy em


----------



## FrogHerder (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice pics. Really like the live plants in there. Doesn't have that 'stark' look that I see in alot of cichlid tanks.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking very nice.....:-D how has the male arautus been?
show some pics of him with the others......


----------

